# Doing a cycle of Bedlam, need help!



## hometank (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi yall, I am new here and I have been reading around the forums for a while and finally got the lazy out of me and decided to join. 

Anyways, I will be starting my first "pro-hormone" cycle ever and would like to know how to get the best result. I will be using ON 100% Whey, AI Cycle Support, Myogenix Hardcore Test (for pct), ON Opti-Men multi vitamin, and the heart of it all ISN's Bedlam. 

I will be loading cycle support for 12 days before I begin to take the pills. This is where yall come in, being that it is my first cycle how should I apply the dosages? I am doing a 30 day cycle but I am undecided and I would like some good advice on how to do the dosage so I get the best results for my money and for my first cycle.


----------



## zombul (Mar 5, 2009)

Well it sounds like you have a good idea as how to start. You may want to go find some Nolva as well just to be on the safe side. Run your cycle supports post cycle aswell and keep us updated on the cycle and changes you make and we can help critique. Focus on diet and exercise very hard for the duration of the cycle and you should be very happy. Run at the reccomended dosage and then be sure and take plenty of time between it and your next cycle as that seems to be hard for many people to do.


----------



## hometank (Mar 5, 2009)

zombul said:


> Well it sounds like you have a good idea as how to start. You may want to go find some Nolva as well just to be on the safe side. Run your cycle supports post cycle aswell and keep us updated on the cycle and changes you make and we can help critique. Focus on diet and exercise very hard for the duration of the cycle and you should be very happy. Run at the reccomended dosage and then be sure and take plenty of time between it and your next cycle as that seems to be hard for many people to do.



Where would be the cheapest online store to get Nolva from?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 6, 2009)

hometank said:


> Where would be the cheapest online store to get Nolva from?



Check our online board sponsor!
http://www.cemproducts.com/


----------



## hometank (Mar 6, 2009)

No nolva there? Where else to look?


----------



## zombul (Mar 7, 2009)

Look for it under the name Tamoxifen Citrate


----------



## hometank (Mar 7, 2009)

zombul said:


> Look for it under the name Tamoxifen Citrate



Found it, it says 50ml bottle, how exactly am I supposed to dosage this?


----------



## zombul (Mar 7, 2009)

Run it at 40mcg a day for the first week and then 20 a day for the next 3 weeks. That will be more than enough as you could even just run 20 a day for 4 weeks and be fine. It's liquid so you'll need a small syringe to measure it out mg per ml.


----------



## hometank (Mar 8, 2009)

I am new at this, so I would be taking this how? With a drink?


----------



## hometank (Mar 9, 2009)

Where would I get a syringe ? O_O


----------



## zombul (Mar 9, 2009)

Any local pharmacy.


----------



## hometank (Mar 10, 2009)

I think I will be delaying my cycle a month or two until I think I am ready and learn a bit more about running a cycle.

Which brings me to ask this question; how long do I need to run my pct (myogenix hardcore test)?

and once I buy the Nolvadex can I take it in conjunction with Myogenix Hardcore test?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 11, 2009)

Nolva is for PCT. Usually 4 weeks after your cycle.
See these......
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/40412-clomid-nolvadex-testosterone-stimulation.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/41328-understanding-post-cycle-t-recovery.html


----------



## zombul (Mar 11, 2009)

hometank said:


> I think I will be delaying my cycle a month or two until I think I am ready and learn a bit more about running a cycle.
> 
> Which brings me to ask this question; how long do I need to run my pct (myogenix hardcore test)?
> 
> and once I buy the Nolvadex can I take it in conjunction with Myogenix Hardcore test?



 I think that would be a good idea bro. Take your time and wait until you have no questions.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree SERM should be used and Cycle Support during the cycle. CEM products and Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com are where you can get them.


----------



## hometank (Mar 11, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Nolva is for PCT. Usually 4 weeks after your cycle



What do you mean 4 weeks after cycle? So I would finish cycle then wait 4 weeks before using it or do 4 weeks of cycle and then immediately start using it?

What about the Myogenix Hardcore Test? How am I supposed to use that? Immediately after cycle or also wait 4 weeks?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 12, 2009)

hometank said:


> What do you mean 4 weeks after cycle? So I would finish cycle then wait 4 weeks before using it or do 4 weeks of cycle and then immediately start using it?
> 
> What about the Myogenix Hardcore Test? How am I supposed to use that? Immediately after cycle or also wait 4 weeks?



I really think you need to do more research before you start anything.
But to answer your question.....you do your cycle of Hardcore test. Then when you get done with your cycle, you begin your post cycle therapy with whatever you decide to use. It usually last for 4 weeks. This pct gets your natural test production started again. Read the links I posted above. So if your test cycle last 4 wks and your pct last 4 wks, you have a total of 8 wks.


----------



## zombul (Mar 12, 2009)

Just look around a little more bro. Are you wanting to use Hardcore Test as part of your pct, it's a natural test booster so it would be ok. I done a thread for beginners on prohormones, check it out and it'll help point you in the right directions for your research.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/97603-ph-research-thread.html


----------



## hometank (Mar 13, 2009)

dg806 said:


> I really think you need to do more research before you start anything.
> But to answer your question.....you do your cycle of Hardcore test. Then when you get done with your cycle, you begin your post cycle therapy with whatever you decide to use. It usually last for 4 weeks. This pct gets your natural test production started again. Read the links I posted above. So if your test cycle last 4 wks and your pct last 4 wks, you have a total of 8 wks.



I read your links but I have never been able to be good at understanding complex articles, I am just better at someone telling me in simpler form. Zombuls article was much more to home for me.

So it would be take Bedlam 4 week, then take Hardcore test another 4 weeks then take nolva 4 weeks after Hardcore test? Arrgh I am so confused.


----------



## zombul (Mar 13, 2009)

Hardcore test is not a pro hormone but a natural test booster. If you have NOLVA it's not really that necessary but if you have the Hardcore Test use it and the Nolva directly after you finish your cycle. You finish Bedlam on Saturday, start Nolva Sunday. And if you have Hardcore Test then run it with the NOLVA. This is the Hardcore Test your refering to right Myogenix Hardcore Test, 90 Capsules ?


----------



## hometank (Mar 13, 2009)

zombul said:


> Hardcore test is not a pro hormone but a natural test booster. If you have NOLVA it's not really that necessary but if you have the Hardcore Test use it and the Nolva directly after you finish your cycle. You finish Bedlam on Saturday, start Nolva Sunday. And if you have Hardcore Test then run it with the NOLVA. This is the Hardcore Test your refering to right Myogenix Hardcore Test, 90 Capsules ?



Correct. =)


----------



## zombul (Mar 13, 2009)

Then take it with your Nolva as soon as you stop your cycle and it can help get test levels back up. It's not necessary but since you have it mite as well.


----------



## hometank (Mar 13, 2009)

zombul said:


> Then take it with your Nolva as soon as you stop your cycle and it can help get test levels back up. It's not necessary but since you have it mite as well.



Great. So how do you reckon I should dosage the Bedlam? 2/2/3/3? 3/3/3/3?


----------

